# BKA registriert zunehmende Internet-Kriminalität



## Newsfeed (8 Oktober 2009)

Laut Bundeskriminalamt ist die Zahl der registrierten IuK-Straftaten im Vergleich zum Vorjahr um 11 Prozent gestiegen. Es sei aber von einem erheblich größeren Dunkelfeld auszugehen, heißt es beim BKA.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: BKA registriert zunehmende Internet-Kriminalität*

Üble Zahlen... Zum Glück ist die Justiz in Hannover dabei, dagegen mit aller Macht vorzugehen:
heise online - Ping-Abzocker werden in Hannover nicht belangt

Und die heroischen Staatsanwälte in Hannover sind ja nicht die einzigen Kämpfer gegen zu hohe Fallzahlen im Bereich IuK. Hut ab vor diesen Helden.


----------

